# Looking for advice on the best finish for cornhole boards.



## rally07sti (Apr 4, 2021)

Hey everyone, I'm built a set of cornhole boards. They are painted and there is a poxy resin Stripes for led lights see photos. Most common finishes for cornhole boards is polyurethane. I'm having trouble finding one for exterior use. I'm curious if polyurethane is not made for exterior use? If this is the case can I use interior polyurethane? The boards will not be outside permanently more on occasion to play. They may stay out for a few days at a time in 120°+ weather in Vegas. 

Now I know that polyurethane my peel. If it dose peeling. Can I just do a light stand without messing up the paint job to recoat it. I have alot of time in painting. Also I don't want to scratch the epoxy ether. If there is another coating that is slick enough for gameplay and more suitable for my needs please let me know? 

Thank you so much for the help!!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

Rally - welcome to the forum.
a lot of "over thinking" goes into these game boards.
think about it; how long are they outside ?
where are they stored ?
are they used in inclement weather ?
in my opinion, regular hard finish poly will work just fine.
personally, I prefer oil based finishes vs water based. (just a personal choice).
check out the oil based Spare Urethane at your Box Stores.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Welcome. I painted mine with house paint held up over 10 years..


----------



## rally07sti (Apr 4, 2021)

John Smith_inFL said:


> Rally - welcome to the forum.
> a lot of "over thinking" goes into these game boards.
> think about it; how long are they outside ?
> where are they stored ?
> ...


 Hey John thanks so much for the reply. Then I will go with Polyurethane water based. So I don't change the color of the paint. 

I did originally coat the boards with Spare and had to send it all off it was too sticky. That was before the epoxy resin and LEDs were added. I definitely put to much work into the boards. Thats why I was asking I don't want to do that again lol!

Thank again John, poly it is!!


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Just remember, if there too slick there hard to play on..


----------



## rally07sti (Apr 4, 2021)

Rebelwork said:


> Just remember, if there too slick there hard to play on..


You know clear paint is a really good idea!!! 

Thanks Rebelwork


----------



## kiwi_outdoors (Jan 15, 2020)

slick is more fun - then the beanbags can slide onto a lower hole


----------



## GSXRFanIM (Jan 16, 2019)

I have made over 70 board games and all were clear coated with 5 to 6 coats of PolyCrylic water based clear.
I let the buyers know that it is water based and its their investment so dont leave them out in the rain.
I have ran into several people who I built games for over 5 yrs ago and my paint jobs still look good on their boards.


----------

